# Fencing suitable for goats and chickens



## ChickieBooBoo (Jun 21, 2013)

My family and I are looking to get a few goats, and in building a fence we'd like to kill two birds with one stone and have an area for chickens as well. The area we're looking at is about 150x80 feet. Does anyone keep them in the same pen? What kind of fencing do you use? We were thinking of wooden posts with page wire small enough to keep the birds in, and about 4-5 feet or so ish tall. Is that safe for goats? Will it keep them in?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 21, 2013)

What is page wire?

I have feild fencing and also 7 1/2 ft high deer netting with it. Birds can fly over the 7 1/2 ft netting. Goats and chickens everywhere here.
300 chickens, ducks, geese, turkeys, free ranged with goats... all do well BUT you must put feed up in rails or something to keep it from the goats.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 21, 2013)

We keep 4 Nigerian Dwarf goats and 8 hens together. We have 4x4 Goat fence from Red Brand. Our chickens do not fly over the fence and it is 4 feet high. The young chicks will go through the 4x4 squares until they get too big to fit through the holes.

Our chicken feed is in a hanging feeder above the nest boxes so the goats can't get into the chicken feed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 21, 2013)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> We keep 4 Nigerian Dwarf goats and 8 hens together. We have 4x4 Goat fence from Red Brand. Our chickens do not fly over the fence and it is 4 feet high. The young chicks will go through the 4x4 squares until they get too big to fit through the holes.
> 
> Our chicken feed is in a hanging feeder above the nest boxes so the goats can't get into the chicken feed.




wow, I wish mine would stay in some kinda fenced area. Goats no problem... chickens...   Maybe cuz they have lots of deep woods and lots of land.. don't know. About 150 of them stay where I want them... the rest nah :/


----------

